# oil change at the dealer gone bad!



## oldmalenurse (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello- First time posting so bear with me please,
We took our 2008 Jetta to dealer for the 10,000 mile service/oil change. This is the same dealer where we purchased the car. We live about 40 mile from dealership, and by the time my wife got home, the oil/service light came on and she pulled into the drive and shut the car off. It has been raining all day and shortly the driveway looked like the Valdez oil spill. I opened the hood and found that there was no no oil registering on the dip stick. Called the dealer and they arranged a tow truck to take the car back to the dealer. I followed along and when put on the lift it was determined after pulling the filter, that the VW filter gasket was defective. They replaced the filter/gasket and added about 5 quarts of oil before it was at the proper level, started the car and it seemed to sound normal, but they said they will keep it overnight and start it cold tomorrow morning. As you can understand, we are both very concerned about this. Any ideas what damage has been done?? Thanks for your time


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: oil change at the dealer gone bad! (oldmalenurse)*

Defective gasket. That is hilarious! More accurate to say defective lube tech.
To start, I would inquire as to EXACTLY how much oil came out if they changed oil again or EXACTLY how much they added if all they did was fill it up. Document this conversation. If the car ran out of oil, undoubtedly there is considerable damage to your engine. They cant just start it in the morning and if they don't hear anything it's o.k. That is total B.S. You could have major damage and you are not going to hear it the following morning but may have serious issues 5k, 10k, 20k down the road. Try to document everything via email with someone at the dealership if possible.
I would at a minimum have a dealer (not this dealer ideally) inspect bearings, cam follower, cam, and other lubricated parts. There are tons of examples where cam follower, cam, and hpfp had to be replaced when car ran too low on oil. All it takes is once to be too low/run out of oil, and major damage can be done. It doesn't matter that your car is new. it could have 5 miles on it and it would not matter. I would demand to have these inspected at a minimum and see the results for yourself. 
Obviously this dealer has no clue what they are doing and probably the more they touch your car probably the more damage they will do. I would call VWOA immediately and document everything in writing. Document all conversations, observations, and details you had with the that dealer. Also talk to VWOA because you will very likely have a warranty claim down the road if only for the cam follower/cam etc. and it is wise to start the paper trail. Ask VWOA if you can take it to another dealer to do the inspection for damage because you don't believe this dealer is competent. Of course you could push for a new engine also but that is going to be a fight. But this is ridiculous. They are screwing you. You should not let them do it IMO.
edit: just re-read your post. 5 quarts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isn't that what the sump holds?!!!!! I would get this in writing ASAP! If the car ran out of oil I would demand nothing less than a brand new (not rebuilt in any way) engine. They do not have a leg to stand on if you have documentation from them, ideally in an email from someone in service dept., that they refilled the entire sump with oil (i.e. that it ran out of oil). There is no way you can lose that battle if you have this documentation IMO.
This is yet another example of why I keep saying don't take your car to the dealer unless you have no other choice. Go to a competent indy mechanic (ideally vw specialist) or do it yourself. Don't go to dealer even if maintenance is free. Sometimes free is not worth the price!


_Modified by saaber2 at 8:17 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: oil change at the dealer gone bad! (saaber2)*

Does that sump hold 6 qts?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil change at the dealer gone bad! (oldmalenurse)*

call vwoa...log a complaint and investigation...eff the new engine idea...demand a new car...a new engine would require the incompetent stealership to do the engine install...and it sounds like they can't even master the oh-so-difficult oil change


----------



## jubbin2.0 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: oil change at the dealer gone bad! (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_call vwoa...log a complaint and investigation...eff the new engine idea...demand a new car...a new engine would require the incompetent stealership to do the engine install...and it sounds like they can't even master the oh-so-difficult oil change


X100,000,000


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

Why was I not stunned when I read this? Call VWoA, pronto...


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (rs_hunter)*

Same here. Ah, memories, memories...
My approach is as follows: go to VW dealership for recalls or something else if nobody else can do.
Oil change? No, find shop and if possible, watch the process and do not forget check oil level next day, just to make sure. And check time to time between oil changes.
I would not expect help from VWoA, file comlaint/claim just to have it in writing.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: oil change at the dealer gone bad! (oldmalenurse)*

you say that most of the oil leaked out onto your driveway after it was shut off.i'd say nothing bad happened to the engine;it still had plenty of oil while it was running.but,that still wouldn't stop me from pressing the dealer hard for a new car or engine.that is inexcusably poor maintenance service.good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

